# Hot tub steps



## Tecwritr (Jul 22, 2011)

I bought a hot tub last month and needed some steps with hand rails.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice job.

Very sturdy.


----------



## Tecwritr (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks. I built the steps without the handrails shortly before the hot tub was delivered. The company I bought the hot tub (used) from liked them so much the asked me to build some for display in their store. I built 2, 3 and 4 step stairs. Later they asked if I could build a set with handrails so I did. I was paid for materials and labor.

My wife and I are both in our mid 60s and retired. We both have bad knees so I decided to add handrails to our steps. I also added the curved hand grips on the posts nearest the hot tub to make it easier to get in and out.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You got mad skills! You're really good in wood working. Looks sturdy.


----------

